
Jack Kirby: The comic book artist finally gets the recognition he deserves - ohjeez
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/long_reads/jack-kirby-new-gods-marvel-comic-book-artist-recognition-a8259236.html
======
iamdave
I understand this article is probably written for the general audience who may
not understand how baffling it is to say Jack Kirby is "finally" getting the
recognition he deserves (and probably don't even know who he _is_ to begin
with), but it doesn't make it less perplexing to read a headline that intimate
he wasn't before.

He was definitely short-changed by Marvel and article takes that up at surface
level so,I can't complain that much.

Stan Lee was always the more memorable name and face of the pair, but Batman
was also always the face of Batman and Robin, the boy wonder still had plenty
of recognition (a couple became other super heroes...one, unfortunately lost
his mind). Though I am glad to see the article at least acknowledges Kirby as
the titan he was behind the proverbial panels.

~~~
johnc1231
Agreed. I mean, the article literally uses his nickname ("the King") to refer
to him. How could anyone who isn't being properly recognized have the well
known nickname "King"?

~~~
wink
Hmm, I'm not a huge comic fan (only recently started buying some, again) and
I've never heard the nickname. I knew the name Jack Kirby, of course, but I
have to agree that the names Lee and Kirby didn't _really_ tell me a lot
before Wikipedia was around (and/or the MCU started).

